# Haydn's op.76 no.2 First Movement



## Musicalityzoe (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello everyone... 

I am intrigued by this piece 'The fifths' and I wondered what you thought of it? And the big question I have to ask to get a debate going!...is whether you think the exposition and recapitulation are similar or completely different?! 

Let me know your views!
Zoe =]


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Ooh, good question. I will give a look to that. But that would surprise me if it is similar.

I don't understand... As he did usually, he start the recapitulation with the beginning of the exposition but change it as it evolve from the exposition. So, they are quite different but with a few similarities as a recapitulation must have.

Here is the movement in question

http://www.box.net/shared/6qj465kg8s


----------

